# Follistatin Dosing



## SomeGuy (Jun 3, 2011)

Is 100mcg for 10 days to 150mcg for 7 days. Follistatin must be used within 10 days. For best result, I advise 150mcg/day.


----------



## 0612Legend (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you inject this IM or SubQ.  also when pre/post am/pm?


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 8, 2011)

when that time comes and get give it run i am going to dose it im 75mcg the muscle group that i am working that day in the am on a empty stomach and then 75mcg post workout in the pm for 7 days


----------

